# Recepticle



## Space Face (Sep 8, 2021)

(Canon 5Dsr and MP E-65 with Yongnuo twin head flash and foam diffused head covers).


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

The focus is where I meant it to be with a very shallow dof.  Not a lot of editing done I'm afraid just a few simple, basic tweeks and a crop.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 9, 2021)

This picture is is how I pictured that you wanted me to picture it it for my picture viewing pleasure.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes, I had you in mind all the time.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

Space Face said:


> The focus is where I meant it to be with a very shallow dof.  Not a lot of editing done I'm afraid just a few simple, basic tweeks and a crop.


The reply this was addressing has been deleted for some reason.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 9, 2021)

Seems you have some phantom replies lately. Better see an exorcist or get one of those voodoo dolls😏


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Seems you have some phantom replies lately. Better see an exorcist or get one of those voodoo dolls😏


😂😂I can handle them without divine intervention.😉

I've a good idea who and why, tho I might be wrong.  Gotta love trhe interweb and all it's sad curiosities.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 9, 2021)

Interesting shot. You seem to be commenting to yourself a lot lately...


----------



## Space Face (Sep 10, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Interesting shot. You seem to be commenting to yourself a lot lately...


Thanks.

Aye, it looks that way😁.  Somebody made some snyde comments which I replied to but their have been deleted (I presume by Admin but I dunno as I didnt report them).  A bit of internet trolling by some limp noodle whose feefees I'd hurt no doubt.  You get them from time to time😁😁😁😁


----------



## davholla (Sep 10, 2021)

Did you make the foam diffused head covers or buy them?
I have the same flash and the plastic ring attachments have broken so be careful with them.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 10, 2021)

davholla said:


> Did you make the foam diffused head covers or buy them?
> I have the same flash and the plastic ring attachments have broken so be careful with them.


I bought the head covers and just cut the foam with a Stanley knife to fit into the heads.

Do you mean the fitment rings that screw into the lens that the flash clips on to?  I'm sure mine are metal.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 10, 2021)

This type of thing.  The white front cover clips off and you just roughly cut packing foam blocks to fit or roll and fold up the thinner foam sheeting.


----------



## davholla (Sep 10, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I bought the head covers and just cut the foam with a Stanley knife to fit into the heads.
> 
> Do you mean the fitment rings that screw into the lens that the flash clips on to?  I'm sure mine are metal.


No I mean the plastic bit that the flash heads use.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 10, 2021)

davholla said:


> No I mean the plastic bit that the flash heads use.


Ah, got you now.  I used to have the Canon one, about £800 back then and I closed my car boot (trunk) lid on it.  Ouch!!!!  Hence I replaced it with the vastly cheaper Yongnuo which is every bit as good imo.


----------

